

Ask HN: Anybody actually making money with Salesforce’s AppExchange? - F_J_H

I'm exploring a new start up and one of the distribution channels could by Salesforce.com's AppExchange. However, I've read some articles (although somewhat dated) that indicate there are not a lot of people who actually make money on AppExchange. Can anyone share their experience, or point me in a direction where I can find out more?
======
mapster
Maybe not for direct profit, but for cross-promotion or raising brand
awareness, the Appexchange has value.

